# Kreations



## karissa (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been working on this website for a few years now.  It has been slow since I do this on my free time.  If you ask any of my friends they would tell you that free time isn't even in my vocabulary so if I spend 3 days on my website in a 6 month time span, I'm doing good.  Please do me the honor of taking a look and letting me know what you think.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

I think you're off to a great start.   It looks very nice and navigates easily.    As a general rule I always "skip intro" and don't care for the extra time - but that's just me.        I like the flower idea, though.


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, I skip intro also.  I have been meaning to go back and shorten the one I have.  I'm not at all offended by people skipping the intro.  That's why the link is there.  

Thanks for being the first to take the bold step and reply.  I'm still working on it.  The biggest hurtle is even thinking about redoing the site completely with a new design since that takes so very much time that I just don't seem to have.  That and I'm more interested in going out and taking the pictures.  Such a dilemma.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, I looked at it the other day too, but forgot to post back... good stuff!  But yeah, that intro... damn!  I actually waited for the whole thing because I wanted to know what it said, but I swear it was like 5 minutes long.  Ok maybe not, but you know what I'm saying.  It was nice tho, just pick up the speed.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Karissa, I like the layout and design of your site.  Good work.  I was trying to put one together myself....but it takes so much time.  Lots of trial and error.  So, for one year....I have a home page and a half a** incomplete picture page...I think I gave up...lol

Nice work.


----------



## markc (Mar 19, 2004)

I like the site, too. It can be a real pain to do one, so I gave up and went with Gallery.

I do have a question: are the image in that intro yours? I only ask because they seem to be of a different style than what you have inside, and I don't see them elsewhere on the site.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I missing somthing...or is there no link to the site?


----------



## markc (Mar 19, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Am I missing somthing...or is there no link to the site?


If you put your address in your profile, the "WWW" button on all your posts will go there.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2004)

:scratch:   Right there in front of my nose...thanks.

I'll have to link my site in my profile one of these days.


Nice site b.t.w.   I like the layout and design.


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> :scratch:   Right there in front of my nose...thanks.
> 
> I'll have to link my site in my profile one of these days.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. somehow under your nose is the best place to hide things....

Thanks, I did the flower thing in flash and have never wanted to return to the program.    I find it frustrating to work with but I really need to fix my intro.  I don't like it.  It's way to long.....  I have no idea what I was thinking a year ago when I made it. :roll:   Oh well....  

Oh and by the way... I like your avatar...  it's cute!


----------

